# A mix of digital and film shots



## thereyougo! (Sep 30, 2011)

I went with my father in law to his final lawn bowls game of the season and took with me both my film camera and my digital camera

Pentax 645n Pentax FA 75mm f/2.8 at f/5.6 1/80  Kodak Tmax 400 - A bowler looks forlornly at the weather:




A bowler looks forlornly at the weather by singingsnapper, on Flickr

and a chandelier inside Cardiff Castle:

Pentax 645n  FA 75 f/4 1/40 Ilford HP5 400




Cardiff castle chandelier by singingsnapper, on Flickr

finally one from the Lake District on my digital:

Pentax 645D FA 55-110 @ 55mm and f/16 with Kenko ND400 Shutter speeds 40 secs, 92 secs and 151 secs blended in Photomatix




Surprise! Gloomy skies across Windermere by singingsnapper, on Flickr


----------



## Fred Berg (Sep 30, 2011)

They are all very worthy of praise, but the two film shots are, for me, the better (or perhaps nicer) ones. Where in Cardiff castle is the chandelier situated?


----------



## thereyougo! (Oct 1, 2011)

Fred Berg said:


> They are all very worthy of praise, but the two film shots are, for me, the better (or perhaps nicer) ones. Where in Cardiff castle is the chandelier situated?


Thanks for teh positive comments - the chandelier is in the mansion house part of the castle


----------



## TiCoyote (Oct 1, 2011)

Actually, I really like #3.  The twisting patterns in the stump contrast the soft cloud patterns in the sky, and there is a really nice variety of greys in the lines of the stump.


----------



## thereyougo! (Oct 1, 2011)

TiCoyote said:


> Actually, I really like #3.  The twisting patterns in the stump contrast the soft cloud patterns in the sky, and there is a really nice variety of greys in the lines of the stump.



Thanks! I had a difficult week with overcast days with no rain but little contrast - photographic hell.  Forced me to really think about my shots, though which is no bad thing...


----------

